# Host not found!!!!

## andrea92

Nell'installare gentoo arrivato al ounto in cui devo nserire links m dice error loading host not found, cm posso fare???

----------

## RollsAppleTree

non ti potresti spiegare meglio? Se no ci viene veramente difficile aiutarti ...

hai settato il dns in /etc/resolv.conf?

hai sistemato la rete (ifconfig eth0 e poi route add default gw .....) ???

----------

## crisandbea

 *andrea92 wrote:*   

> Nell'installare gentoo arrivato al ounto in cui devo nserire links m dice error loading host not found, cm posso fare???

 

riesci a spiegarti un attimo meglio???     ti blocchi quando devi scaricare lo stage da internet???   che comando dai di preciso e che errore ti riporta di preciso??

----------

## andrea92

avete ragione scusate adesso m spiego

ho scritto:

net-setup eth0

2) My network is wired

2) Specify an ip anddress manually

ip anddress for eth0= 192.168.1.6

Broadcast anddress for eth0: 192.168.1.255

network mask:255.255.255.0

Gateway for eth0 (hit enter for none:)=192.168.1.1

name server to use=192.168.1.1

dns domain=192.168.1.1

Type "ifconfig" to make sure the interface was configured correcly.

cd /mnt/gentoo

links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

e m dice:

error loading http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml:

host not found

Ho sbagliato da qualke parte?

----------

## lucapost

 *andrea92 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> error loading http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml:
> 
> 

 

perchè questo link termina con i " : " ???

Quello sopra è giusto, a me funziona....

Inoltre, ma sei sicuro di essere connesso? Arrivi a pingare qualcosa?

Cosa restituisce:

```
ping www.google.it -c 5
```

???

ps: è meglio se formatti il testo con il tag-code.

----------

## skypjack

Scusa, forse dico una bischerata, ma perchè non ti configuri la scheda via ifconfig?

Così intanto installi ciò di cui hai bisogno, poi pensi ai problemi.

Comunque, non ho mai utilizzato net-setup, ma se sfrutti una scheda di rete non credo avrai problemi di supporto e quindi la configurazione manuale può, almeno per ora, risolvere come detto i tuoi problemi.

Per quanto riguarda il problema in se per se, come detto non ho mai usato net-setup, non so cosa e dove vada a scrivere, ma immagino faccia ciò che si potrebbe fare anche a mano, quindi dovresti ricontrollare i file che va a toccare, magari è quello a dare problemi.

Aspettiamo notizie...

----------

## Kind_of_blue

ma la macchina che ti fa da Gateway ti fa anche da Dns Server? ... sicuro che sia giusto?

e provare a mettere dei Dns diversi?

ecco due indirizzi OpenDns:

```
nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220

```

----------

## andrea92

Ce lo fatta, ho impostato il tutto cn i dns diversi e ha funzionato.

E' nato un nuovo problema xro:

io scrivo

```

livecd etc #  time emerge gentoo-sources

 --- 'profiles/arch.list' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree?

 --- 'profiles/updates' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree?

ARCH is not set ... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?

 !!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?

real     0m0.356s

user    0m0.240s

sys     0m0.120s

```

Ke debbo fare? grazie a tutti

----------

## Elbryan

 *andrea92 wrote:*   

> Ce lo fatta, ho impostato il tutto cn i dns diversi e ha funzionato.
> 
> E' nato un nuovo problema xro:
> 
> io scrivo
> ...

 

un problema, un thread.

prova comunque a fare un emerge --sync..

----------

## skypjack

Più che altro, come dice l'esplicativo commento, sembra che tu ti sia dimenticato il link al profilo desiderato!!

Un:

```
ls -l /etc/make.profile
```

Cosa restituisce??

----------

